# wow



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

not mine, but i thought i would post it anyways. looks well, youll see. :loser: 
here


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Not my style. If he's building it as a show car though, then I guess it's not too bad.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i dont think it is that bad either except for a few things... the wing, the interior, did you see the back, it is red!!!! and just a few other things.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, it's definitely rice. But I mean, to each his own I guess.. although like most other Nissan owners on this board, I'd prefer clean performance instead of a slow good looking car. Not that my car is an example of either.. haha.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

MMMMM...Makes me hungry for RICE


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

uke:

oh well. least it's not in my driveway.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Ehh if he likes it thats cool. Too bad he ruined a perfectly good black interior I wish I had stock. 

Dont like what he did with the tail lights.

Rims and a drop should always come before body kits IMO.

I hate when ppl say they're gonna get sponsored when they clearly wont. Maybe hotshot will give him a free turbo kit cause his car is so cool!


----------



## akoolguy (Feb 28, 2004)

eeeww...rice on the brain...i think that kid is color blind...i hope its not a show car either...maybe something for a demolition derby they hey its got my vote :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> Ehh if he likes it thats cool. Too bad he ruined a perfectly good black interior I wish I had stock.
> 
> Dont like what he did with the tail lights.
> 
> ...


he said he sent pics to sponsers so who knows.

I'm also not liking the wing, nor the interior, its too much.

plus his colors don't go well together.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

anyone notice it's at stock height?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> anyone notice it's at stock height?


post #7

The following errors occurred when this message was submitted: 
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

i dont know why peple dont see that real nice clean looking cars are more or less stock... or JDM which is still stock just in japan....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

who painted this car, TEIN ? j/k


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hmm...custom tail lights?? lol he just spray painted them, you can see the yellow blinker part sticking out from the side of one of the circles....
PepBoy's seat covers, stock rims, stock suspension...and he said he has NOS 50 shot lol, somehow i dont buy it sorry


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i think the only sponsor is going to get is a smack in the mouth :thumbdwn:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

AHHHH, MY EYES!!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

one of the ugliest sentras ive ever seen.


----------



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

the car itself isn't too bad, the interior...green white and yellow seats? what the hell? that spoiler is also rediculous


----------



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

that is my personal opinion above...BUT..to each his own!


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

that shits ugly


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

snowbuddyjay said:


> the car itself isn't too bad, the interior...green white and yellow seats? what the hell? that spoiler is also rediculous


youre trying to be nice, but you just cant with a filty piece of shit like that


----------



## akoolguy (Feb 28, 2004)

The resale value of that car jsut went down hill...bargin basement...i seriously think the kid is color blind...jmo


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

akoolguy said:


> The resale value of that car jsut went down hill...bargin basement...i seriously think the kid is color blind...jmo



he very well could be alot of people are yellow green colour blind, i have major difficulties telling any dark colours apart, be it purple blue black green brown. i have had a hard time finding colours that look good to me and dont look like shit to everyone else


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo GA16 said:


> i dont know why peple dont see that real nice clean looking cars are more or less stock... or JDM which is still stock just in japan....


Hey, I'm with you.
I don't have a problem with OEM/clean/JDM cars, but they do not come close to the creativity of a well done show car.

That green thing is not a well done show car.
I would slam it, but I don't know where to begin.....


----------

